

Cloudera Intern - Looking for Room in SF Bay for Summer - DoQrs

Howdy,<p>I'll be out in SF this summer for an internship with Cloudera and I am looking for a room. I'm 20 and am currently living in central Ohio. Cloudera's office is near the Burlingame Caltrain station, so anything near a Caltrain station would be ideal.<p>I'll be looking to room from June 14 - beginning of September. I am very tidy, won't be bringing much (laptop and clothes), and will likely be at Cloudera's office for the majority of the day.<p>I'd be glad to do a video Skype if you'd like, and/or a phone call. I'm hoping that YC will have a more interesting crowd than Craigslist, so hopefully this will work out.<p>Feel free to send along any tips of potential rooms available. Email me with info/price and we'll move forward from there!<p>EricPKerr @ gmail - com
http://twitter.com/DoQrs<p>Thanks,
-Eric K
======
dcurtis
Congrats on the internship. Good luck finding a place.

(And for anyone considering this-- I've met Eric, and I am pretty sure he's
sane.)

